# status post carotid endarterectomy



## victorywins (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what the proper V code for this is?

Thank you Kindly in advance

Victorywins


----------



## swyty (Dec 29, 2008)

Is this a follow-up exam from the surgery??  If so, you could use V67.09.


----------



## victorywins (Jan 10, 2009)

yes, that is exactly what I needed

Thank you so very much

victorywins


----------

